# Berkley portable line spooling station



## Popeye (May 2, 2008)

I deleted the old post and thought I would try it here. Seems more like the more logical forum

I was given a Berkley portable line spooling station by a friend. The instructions are vague at besst and I am having a very difficult time fingering this out. I am trying to put line on a spinning reel. The picture (2" x 3/4" black and white) that is on the cardboard shows the relationship between the spool and the reel but doesn't address the issue of tension. Does anyone have one of these and used it to fill a spinning reel? Any guidance?


----------



## G3_Guy (May 2, 2008)

Is this what you need flounder?

https://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gforum/gforum.cgi?post=409090


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Is this what you need flounder?
> 
> https://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gforum/gforum.cgi?post=409090




:beer: Nice find!


----------



## G3_Guy (May 2, 2008)

Jim said:


> G3_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you need flounder?
> ...



Behold the power of cheese... I mean Yahoo Search Engine.  

Happy to help!


----------



## redbug (May 2, 2008)

f you try to put line on a spinning reel using the instructions shown you WILL get a lot of line twist. that station is great for casting reels but spinning gear is still better laying the spool on the floor.

Wayne


----------



## Popeye (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It does make some more sense but however it won't work for Suffix Seige. There is a notch cut out on each end of the spool so as the line comes over the edge it will snag the slot. I did the spool on the floor trick to spool my wife's president and spare spool. If I don't like the Seige line and go to another brand with smooth spool edges I was thinking of cutting a piece of PVC pipe in a "C" shape and snapping it on the spool.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2008)

How about a little bit of tape over the notch on the spool?


----------



## redbug (May 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> How about a little bit of tape over the notch on the spool?


that's what i do.. I have had the line station for a few years and love it comes in handy the night before a tournament


----------

